# 1and1.com begging to be sued.



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

Evolving issue here on my end.


Made mistake of signing up with 1and1.com for domains.   At some point yanked the autobill PayPal crap they inflict upon folks.  I routinely purge nearly all of those in PayPal and intend on paying next go like a normal human.


Get invoices in email with cryptic numbers, no domain info or anything.  Like what is this invoice even for.  


Go log into their counter intuitive and fractured system and try to play matching game like I am 5 years old.


Try to pay for "overdue", cannot.  Requires PayPal subscription garbage.  So I say screw it.  I don't have time for this and don't care at this point in life about those domains.


1and1 then send IOUs and suckers you for more, while cancelling such.  So charging for something not delivered, plus collection fees for something not in fact delivered.


1and1 is about to get schooled. Companies like 1and1.com should be put out of business and customers should avoid predatory companies who pull stunts like this in the name of profit.  Like any other company when / if customer goes overdue, you cease services and move on.


*If you are using 1and1 for domains or other services, consider moving elsewhere.  It's the sane thing to do.*


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.bbb.org/washington-dc-eastern-pa/business-reviews/internet-web-hosting/1-1-internet-inc-in-chesterbrook-pa-1040770


616 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 100 closed in last 12 months


Somehow 1and1 maintains an A rating with the BBB with rampant issues like this.


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 2, 2016)

I once bought a $1 domain from them(not aware of their really bad reputation), but ended up cancelling it and probably terminating my account and "contract" with them.


I'm going to erase all sorts of communication channels if they'll ever try to contact me.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 2, 2016)

drmike said:


> Somehow 1and1 maintains an A rating with the BBB with rampant issues like this.



Somehow?  BBB ratings for BBB accredited members are the biggest scam going (even Fabozo agreed with that, and there was the well documented case of the terrorist group Hamas getting an A- rating).  All an accredited member has to do is answer a complaint (not even resolve it, just post any reply) to maintain an A or A+ rating.  Perfect example, Fathi Said and his band of spammer friendly lowlifes at Ecommerce Inc (#9 on Spamhaus worst ISP list) have an A+ rating at the Columbus, OH BBB because they post a reply to every complaint and yet only 11 of 44 complaints were resolved to the complainer's satisfaction.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah I always heard bad things about 1and1.  Never touched them.


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

Join me in the the next hour in transferring your domains from 1and1 to Namecheap.


$3.98 transfers and it benefits the EFF. Promo ends today.  Free WHOIS Privacy and free email.


https://www.namecheap.com/campaigns/2016/mydd.aspx#


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 2, 2016)

So... great timing for you? haha


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... great timing for you? haha



I am glad to support the EFF and transfer the domains away from 1and1.


Plus free SSL certs for each domain... Quite nice!


28 products ordered!


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

1and1's login / user area is completely retarded.. and slow.


I buy domains, no mention, it's all product purchase numbers....  opening new tabs all over.  I feel like it is 1995.   Crazy shit co.  Someone needs fired over there.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 2, 2016)

drmike said:


> I am glad to support the EFF and transfer the domains away from 1and1.
> 
> 
> Plus free SSL certs for each domain... Quite nice!
> ...



Oh man and free SSL? Niceeeee


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

Namecheap isn't perfect mind you, but with prices of domain renewals ballooning and stunts to nickel dime and even pursue legal for non renewal / non payment, meh... loyalty isn't happening.


Time to be more agile, and mobile and less slacky and kind providing corporate welfare so kindly.


----------



## Licensecart (Feb 2, 2016)

I had issues with FastHosts back when I was in college they charged me for a full year for a 500 internal error and the only way to contact them was a 0845 number or something to be on hold and I gave up. Same company as 1&1. UnitedInternet.de


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

1and1 sends me some more collection love I am going to have the State Attorney General all over their case.


It's fraud what they are doing and they know better.


Last damn thing I 'subscribe' to that isn't under a corporation name... Dumb on my part.


----------



## RosenHost (Feb 4, 2016)

Damn I still have one domain with them. Should have moved out 2 days ago to namecheap.


----------



## brookesdjb (Feb 4, 2016)

The company I work for has previously had very bad experiences with 1and1. I have a server with them at the moment which I pay £11 for per month and scores 800 on UnixBench http://serverbear.com/benchmarks/vps. Its 1v core 1 GB RAM.  They stack their machines so high (lots of VMs per physical machine) that it kept crashing as the TCP buffer was being exceeded. I am now in the process of migrating to RamNode which I pay £14 per month for but scores 2800 on unix bench, which has 4v cores and 4GB RAM, the performance is MUCH better: https://clientarea.ramnode.com/aff.php?aff=3016


Domain wise, NameCheap all the way. 1and1s domain tools are awful, they don't even allow wildcard domains.


----------



## Hxxx (Feb 5, 2016)

1 and 1 is horrible. The support I don't know where they are from but is hard to understand via phone. They can't provide php error logs for your account. I mean really... And let's not start a conversation about their control panel. WTF they were thinking when they designed it? Slow, unlogical, stupid, I had prefer to host at GoDaddy if I had to choose between the two...


----------



## VPSclub (Feb 12, 2016)

I've gotten a couple of domains from 1and1. Just tried to transfer them, but that namecheap's offer is over.


Should I go for namecheap or godaddy or some other registrar? Suggestions please.


----------



## graeme (Feb 13, 2016)

Not Godaddy, lots of people seem to have had issues with them. Worst registrar I ever used as UK2. Gandi are OK.  I have bought SSL certificates from Namecheap and they were OK for that.


----------



## brookesdjb (Feb 13, 2016)

I have just moved away from 1&1, their domain system is horrible, and doesn't support wildcards. I have previously used go daddy, one.com and uk2, but on a recommendation from some blog I tried NameCheap and can't recommend them more. Their DNS system is easy to use and its very easy to add SSL Certs to domains you own with them, or with other registrars. Their support is great, they helped me move my domain away from Godaddy when the godaddy technical support didn't know how to transfer a .co.uk domain. They also support 2 Factor Authentication for logging in, which I would highly recommend.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2016)

Back to 1and1...  This company should be closed.  Business practices they employ are beyond comprehension stupid and extortion.


So I cancelled PayPal attachment to 1and1.   Changed accounts and pulled recurring payments from everywhere.  Found too many loose payments, stuff prior cancelled, things that should have been cancelled, etc.


Well trying to pay 1and1 thereafter is a damn crime.   They'll take PayPal, but they really don't.  Seriously, I go to add PayPal back in thinking I'll make a payment or two and cancel other stuff.  No dice.  


Literally, they want you to go to PayPal and authorize them to do WTF ever they want to, up to $200 a month.  If that wasn't bad enough, they won't even take the money from PayPal funds.  Nope, they want access to underlying bank account to extract funds.   No way, not happening.


So it's a catch-22, not giving them access, not giving blanket bill whatever approval.


Yes, they accept credit card payments directly.  Probably going to take that route.


Here fees and collections (yeah they sent it to collections) are for domains that they couldn't charge me to renew.  They just go ahead and renew things.  Never heard of such a bullshit "feature".  Doubt I have access to the domains at this point anyways (haven't gone and checked took me a good 40 minutes just to find credentials an jump through hoops to log into their hellhole of a panel).


No one should buy anything from 1and1 ever.  You've been warned.  This company will learn.   Drafting paperwork to send State Attorney General their direction.   They need rough love.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2016)

and their panel was created by the biggest moron(s) on the planet.  about the biggest, slow, disorganized piece of trash I've ever seen.


total trash company.


----------



## NodeBlade (Mar 3, 2016)

drmike said:


> and their panel was created by the biggest moron(s) on the planet.  about the biggest, slow, disorganized piece of trash I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> total trash company.



Yup. I made the mistake of buying a domain with them. It takes about a minute per click to navigate their panel. I can't believe a company as big as 1&1 can operate with the piece of trash they call their panel. 


And the fact they turn all their products into a contract is the least appealing thing I have ever seen a company do.


----------

